# Would you loan someone yor fursuit?



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 24, 2009)

Poll time here-  on a recent thread someone asked if they could borrow a fursuit from someone.  That got me wondering who (if anyone) would allow someone else to wear their suit, and if so, under what circumstances.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 24, 2009)

No one is getting my Yor suit.  No one.  >(


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm between, if i know them really well and nevar! 
If I had a friend that could fit, and just wanted to see what it's like, okay I guess. I wouldn't want them doing major fursuiting in in but a few minutes can't hurt. 

No way in hell would i let a stranger borrow it. I barely can stand it after I've worn it until I wash it out.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> No one is getting my Yor suit.  No one.  >(



Some sicko would find a way...

Only a sig-other (Ha!) or person I really trust. Though I dont have or really want one.


----------



## Geek (Oct 25, 2009)

Would you use a used condom ?


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 25, 2009)

Geek said:


> Would you use a used condom ?



Only if I turned it inside-out first.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 25, 2009)

my sister, our best friend and i share some of my/our suits. we have one cattle dog suit all 3 of us have worn. 
my sister however will never let anyone wear her personal cattle dog
and iwill not share my beastcub
but the other cattle dog, the goat and the horse we share.


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would loan if I knew the person and trusted em. And the suit I would loan em would probally be my Isaiah Eagle Fursuit (Made by a big costume brand called Rubies and I fixed the legs and feet made em yellow and added claws to the feet along with parade soles on the feet) as I may be more personal about my Victor Redtail Fursuit (If I ever get it soon) as that would be my main fursona and I might  by shy about letting someone else wear it.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

Never dude. When I get my fursuit I am going to protect that thing with my life.
I mean, after paying THAT much for something I am not going to let some one else walk around in it.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

hey, ignoring the dirtyness. Would you loan things that cost you hundreds or thousands of dollars to someone?
I won't lend my computer to family at all. fuck that...


----------



## Shino (Oct 25, 2009)

Uhh... my BF and I have breifly swapped suits before just to try it, but given that mine is custom-sized, it didn't work out very well. Besides, (for me anyways) my fursuit is an extention of my personality. It's just too awkwards to see it on someone else.

But as far as actually loaning it out to some stranger? Not a chance. *defensive growl*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2009)

The only way I would see one of the suits Zeke and I have that are personal suits end up on loan to someone is if if were a real life friend, a really good friend we've known for a while.

It would have to also be a person who knows how to be responsible in suit, and take good care of it. I wouldn't loan a suit only for a person to trash it. I only know about 3 people I'd loan a suit to, because I know they would take good care of it, and it would not be hard to get the costumes back.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 25, 2009)

I let my best friend wear my partial once. It was weird seeing my character doing her "own" thing without me, you know?
Obviously I'm aware of how I look while wearing it, but it's different seeing "me" from a spectator's POV. *shrug*

I wouldn't let anyone else try though, because other people can't grasp the importance to me.


----------



## feathery (Oct 26, 2009)

That would be unethical for me, so my answer would be 97% chance of no.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

I make my own suits, so they are fitted to me, and I'm so tiny, I doubt anyone else could wear them at all. XD


----------



## Kanye East (Oct 26, 2009)

If they would fit, and were good friends then yes. 

So, most likely.. No


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

I loaned mine to Sandra-Kim. It's now soaked in menstrual blood and I'm afraid to ask for it back :C


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2009)

feathery said:


> That would be unethical for me, so my answer would be 97% chance of no.



did you cover your suit in smallpox D:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

I know only one that could fit my head and another I would loan it to...

But no, I wouldn't.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 26, 2009)

Same here-  my suits are all custom made to my build, and they're skin-tight.  No one could probably fit into them and even if they could I have a hard enough time dealing with my own personal funk let alone someone else's.   So, no loaning suits to peoples.  no thanks.  bleccch.  That's why I started this thread, was curious if anyone else felt the way I do.


----------



## Runoratsu (Oct 27, 2009)

Depends. My current ( personal character) suit I wouldn't let anyone else wear, maybe, _maybe_ my SO if there were a _good_ reason for it (and if it would fit ).

I've already lent my first suit to a good friend, though, a donkey, at this ef, for him to be able to judge if he likes suiting enough to get his own suit. Since he's a horse it was a no brainer  He didn't wear the body however, because he's a lot shorter than me.

Jojo


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 27, 2009)

Let me get this straight-  You allowed him to put your ass on?


----------



## Shino (Oct 27, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Let me get this straight- You allowed him to put your ass on?


Somehow, that sounds kinky. 

_Ok, back on topic..._


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll be working on another fursuit and I would probably try to find someone to wear my other one for me...

:/ dont know if it would fit 90% of the population though.


----------



## Runoratsu (Oct 27, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Let me get this straight-  You allowed him to put your ass on?



xD You make me sound naughty! Do not like!


----------



## onai (Nov 1, 2009)

I only let my close friends wear my suits, or my mate. but still. My first onai head is SO beat up from people i thought i could trust with her mishandling her, so my letting people wear it is slightly less common now. When i get my new head from Midori in a few months here, no one, absolutly no one. period. is touching my head. or the whole new suit, for that matter.


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm mega-super greedy.. Heehee. I might let my fiancee try it on, but she's way taller than me, so..

But no, no one gets to wear the suit but me. I mean, I might let someone wear the head for a minute or two, but that's it. I don't need anyone else's stinky sweat in my suit!


----------

